#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > [照片] 我家寶貝=)

## REACH

我家養了三隻貓...
嗯..應該算街貓

之前有在餵我們家附近的流浪貓
久而久之他們三隻就住進我家陽台了(因為他們自己跳進來XD)
然後我媽又帶他們去結紮
變的很溫馴=)

飲食方面:
每天兩餐魚拌飯
鮪魚or青花魚or四破魚or魟魚or煙仔虎
偶爾來點雞肉&豬皮

好像太營養了齁
他們很愛XD



現在已經一年半摟
每隻都很平安的從長大
連狗都怕他們(除了一群10幾隻的例外)
所以我家沒什麼野狗敢接近

先放最大隻的貓---阿黃黃

性別:公

年齡:一歲半

擅長:躲貓貓.裝無辜.追野狗.裝憂鬱臉~不過下面沒貼

----------


## 犬麟

這種貓好可愛喔!
雖然是米克斯~
不過牠的花色很讚喔!

----------


## 焰狼_天狼星

呵呵
好可愛啊
我也想養貓..TAT

REACH大大不准私藏珍貴玉照！！
要跟我們分享！！！！！(揍飛)

----------


## REACH

> 這種貓好可愛喔!
> 雖然是米克斯~
> 不過牠的花色很讚喔!




對阿牠超可愛的
花紋分布的真的很棒齁
現在冬天到了都窩在貓窩裡
吃的肥肥的過的好幸福XDD
還有另外兩隻我有空再去拍=)

----------


## REACH

> 呵呵
> 好可愛啊
> 我也想養貓..TAT
> 
> REACH大大不准私藏珍貴玉照！！
> 要跟我們分享！！！！！(揍飛)




哈哈哈哈
除了養貓我還想養蜥蜴耶~
不過過個一兩年再講吧

好阿我有空的話我會盡量貼
可是有些照片爪殘會晃到噢XD
我會盡量拍好一點的=)

----------


## 蒼鬢魂兒

（大心）
不，我的魂魄快被他的眼睛勾走了
那個花色，真的好讚！

真好，能遇到這麼親近的貓～

----------


## REACH

> （大心）
> 不，我的魂魄快被他的眼睛勾走了
> 那個花色，真的好讚！
> 
> 真好，能遇到這麼親近的貓～



唔!!被勾走了?!(拉)

其實能遇到牠也真的算牠幸運
如果當初沒把牠撿回家
說不定...牠會被野狗吃掉ˊˋ
跟牠同胎的一隻小公貓就是被狗攻擊而死的...  :wuf_e_cry:  

現在牠很幸福阿
長的比兔子還大隻
偶爾還會跟我玩躲貓貓
雖然每次我都抓不到牠XD

----------


## Rocko

阿黃黃 的毛色好鮮明, 好帥阿. 他看來蠻大的. 有多重?

他的眼色好像我家Dongdi的眼色. 真想也抱一抱   :jcdragon-hug:  黃黃會讓你抱嗎? 我的狗弟弟才不會自願讓我抱,除非我把他逼到角落或者他太累了.

----------


## REACH

> 阿黃黃 的毛色好鮮明, 好帥阿. 他看來蠻大的. 有多重?
> 
> 他的眼色好像我家Dongdi的眼色. 真想也抱一抱   黃黃會讓你抱嗎? 我的狗弟弟才不會自願讓我抱,除非我把他逼到角落或者他太累了.



我最喜歡牠的眼睛呢!!黃的透徹


牠噢!我沒量過耶~比兔子大隻就對了XD
牠會讓我抱啊(只有在吃飽喝足或睡的不醒人事時)
每次都賊賊的偷溜進我家
抓到牠時眼睛睜的超大裝無辜
都不忍心罵牠咧~

----------

